# Software > Linux >  Openwrt

## Danimoth

Είχα λοιπόν ενα ταρατσοpc που καθόταν οπότε είπα να κάνω τα πειραματά μου.

Κατεβάζω open-wrt kamikaze 8.09RC1 ext2(~50MB και .image extension), το περνάω σε image και πάω να bootάρω. 
Στο pc έχω βάλει οθόνη για να βλέπω τι παίζει  :: .

Λοιπόν, ξεκινάει ο GRUB, ξεκινάει να φορτώνει το wrt μέχρι που πετάει το εξής:



```
VFS: Cannot open root device "hda2" or unknow-block(0,0)
Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:
1600 974736 hdc driver: ide-disk
--1601 4504 hdc1
--1602 16600 hdc2

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
```

Δοκίμασα και την έκδοση 7.09 μήπως και φταίει το ότι ήταν RC1, αλλά τα ίδια................

o_O?


edit: Έχω την αίσθηση ότι αυτό έχει να κάνει με το ότι η CF δεν είναι Primary Master αλλά Secondary Master. (?)

----------


## bedazzled

Βαλ' το στο άλλο IDE port.  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Δεν είναι σε IDE port, είναι μια ITOX που έχει θέση για CF, και μόνο μία.

----------


## bedazzled

Πόσταρα πριν προσθέσεις το παρακάτω:



> edit: Έχω την αίσθηση ότι αυτό έχει να κάνει με το ότι η CF δεν είναι Primary Master αλλά Secondary Master. (?)


Σκέφτηκα το ίδιο με τα hda/hdc.



```
Primary Master -> /dev/hda
Primary Slave -> /dev/hdb
Secondary Master ->  /dev/hdc
Secondary Slave ->  /dev/hdd
```

Προφανώς το BIOS ρυθμίζει την CF να φαίνεται σαν Secondary Master, δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να το αλλάξεις αυτό..

Αλλιώς θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις το hda σε hdc στον GRUB..

----------


## acoul

κάνε dd αυτό το image στην cf σου.

Edit: έχεις και κάποιο άλλο δίσκο/CD στο συγκεκριμένο itox? Προσπάθησε να κάνεις boot μόνο με την CF πάνω.

----------


## lakis

Θα πρέπει να δηλώσεις στο ΒΙΟS ότι εκκινεί από την CF.

----------


## Acinonyx

Όταν εκκινεί σου δίνει χρόνο να βγεις στο μενού του grub. Εκεί θα βρεις τη γραμμή που αναφέρει το ότι το root partition βρίσκεται στο hda2 και θα το κάνεις hdc2.

----------


## Danimoth

Τα παραπάνω έπιασαν. Τώρα μαθαίνω τον vi :].

----------


## Danimoth

Λοιπόν έκανα edit το configuration file /etc/config/network με τον vi και του έβαλα IP του subnet μου ως εξής


```
1. /etc/config/network

config interface loopback
option ifname lo
option proto static
option ipaddr 127.0.0.1
option netmask 255.0.0.0

config interface lan
option type bridge
option ifname eth0
option proto static
option ipaddr 10.41.229.240
option netmask 255.255.255.192
```

(από εδώ: http://cqhua.wordpress.com/2007/08/15/o ... iguration/)

Current Problems:
1) Πρέπει κάθε φορά να ξεκινάω κάνοντας edit στο bootloader και επίσης πριν μπει τελείως στο openwrt μου λέει να πατήσω ένα enter. Τώρα που έχω κάτω το PC αυτά γίνονται, όμως όταν μπει στην ταράτσα τι θα κάνω?
2) Παρότι έκανα edit το /etc/config/network δεν μπορώ να ping-άρω τον υπολογιστή. 

ο_Ο?

----------


## Acinonyx

Εγκατέστησε το πακέτο nano αν δε σε βολευει το vi..


Για το boot:

Αφού ξεκινήσει κάνεις login και κάνεις mount σε κάποιο σημείο το /dev/hdc1 . Στο κατάλογο boot/grub κάνεις edit το menu.lst και φτιάχνεις τις γραμμές που αναφέρουν hda2 σε hdc2. Σώζεις, umount και λογικά θα πρέπει να είναι ΟΚ στο επόμενο boot.


Για το δίκτυο:

Βγάζεις την επιλογή bridge από την ethernet και κατεβάζεις το firewall (αν έχει).

----------


## Danimoth

Έκλεισα το firewall με 
/etc/init.d/firewall stop,
/etc/init.d/firewall disable.

Ρύθμισα επίσης την IP επιτυχώς κλπ αλλά πάλι δεν κάνω ping το ρουτερ ούτε ping από το router. 
Αυτό που μου έρχεται τώρα είναι μήπως το όνομα του interface δεν είναι eth0. Επιπλέον υπάρχουν δύο ethernet.
Υπάρχει κάποια εντολή που θα μου βγάλει μια λίστα με τα διαθέσιμα interface?


Επίσης έχω παραμείνει στο ext2 image γιατί το jffs μου βγάζει error κατά την εγγραφή της CF. Κατέβασα και από επίσημο site και από το παραπάνω link του acoul και στο ~85% βγάζει error.

----------


## acoul

> Υπάρχει κάποια εντολή που θα μου βγάλει μια λίστα με τα διαθέσιμα interface?




```
ifconfig
```



```
iwconfig
```



```
iwlist ath0 list scan
```

----------


## Danimoth

o_O
Το ifconfig μου δείχνει μόνο το "lo" (loopback adapter).
Το iwconfig μου λέει δεν υπάρχει σαν εντολή, αλλά μάλλον θα είναι γιατί στο τεστ PC δεν έχω βάλει wireless κάρτα.

----------


## acoul

ώρα για διάβασμα και παιχνίδι  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Τι μηχάνημα είναι και τι κάρτα δικτύου έχει; Επίσης η CF τι χωρητικότητα και με ποιό εργαλείο προσπαθείς να την γράψεις;

----------


## Danimoth

Είναι μια itox μητρική με ένα P3-800MHz. Έχει δύο on-board κάρτες δικτύου και δύο PCI για τα wireless if που δεν του έχω βάλει.
H CF είναι 1GB και την γράφω με το Winimage από Win ή με dd από Linux.

----------


## acoul

ο γιατρός συνιστά alix ή routerstation γιατί άλλο router και άλλο server και έτσι πρέπει να είναι ...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

acoul, μπορείς να μην πετάς άσχετα;

Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι οι drivers της κάρτας δικτύου σου δεν έχει συμπεριληφθεί στο image που έχεις βάλει. Αρχικά βρες το chipset των ethernet να δούμε αν υποστηρίζεται από το OpenWrt. Στα Onyx builds επιλέγω όλες τις κάρτες ethernet που υποστηρίζονται για αυτό το λόγο. Ακόμη όμως κι αν δεν υποστηρίζεται, δεν χάθηκε τίποτα. Μπορούμε άνετα να του προσθέσουμε.

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει πάντως είναι ότι το jffs2 δεν σου περνάει στην CF. Γιατί αυτό; Image το ένα, image και το άλλο.

----------


## Danimoth

1) Τελικά σε alix κλπ θα καταλήξει, αλλά το test machine είναι PC. Το routerstation φαίνεται καλή φάση :]

2) Έβαλα το τελευταίο onyx build που βρήκα στον ftp και είδε την ethernet οπότε τα σέταρα και δούλεψε αυτή τη φορά. Πλέον μπορώ να μπαίνω με IP. :] Βασικά έβαλα IP με keyboard ώστε να μπορώ να μπαίνω με ssh/telnet μέσω δικτύου. Επίσης έβαλα gateway και DNS ώστε να βλέπει repos και να βάζω πακέτα με το ipkg. 

Οπότε τώρα λέω να το βάλω σε router που λειτουργεί για να δοκιμάσω wireless configuration και routing. Όμως εκεί δεν μπορώ να βάλω οθόνη οπότε ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν ισχυεί το παρακάτω σενάριο:
Φτιάνω την CF και την βάζω στο wrap. Bootάρει κανονικά, ελπίζω χωρίς να χρειάζεται την αλλαγή από hda σε hdc που έκανα στο PC γιατί χωρίς keyboard δεν την βλέπω τη δουλειά :]. Έπειτα θα δει αυτόματα την ethernet και θα της βάλει IP 192.168.1.1 στην οποία μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση. Μπαίνω και ρυθμίζω όπως χρειάζεται.

Γίνεται αυτό ή σκαλώνει κάπου?

----------


## Danimoth

edit: Γίνεται τελικά, τώρα το setάρω :]

edit2: Λοιπόν, αφού set άρα IP, users κλπ και έβαλα και το WebIF2, δοκίμασα να δω τι υπάρχει σε wireless κάρτες αλλά δεν τις βλέπει. 
-Βάζω δύο πακέτα, το kmod-ath5k και το kmod-ath9k, αλλά δεν έβλεπε τις κάρτες, ούτε μετά από reboot που δεν ξέρω αν είχε σχέση αλλά του έκανα
-Βάζω και το kmod-madwifi (δηλαδή έβαλα ότι πακέτο έγραφε atheros) αλλά πάλι δεν τις βλέπει

Soooooooooo, πρόβλημα, δεν βλέπει τις cm6 :/


Έπειτα τι routing κάνουμε στο AWMN? Βρήκα πακέτο quagga, και έβαλα αυτό, και θεωρούσα ότι τα πακέτα quagga-xxxxxxxxxxxxx (πχ quagga-bgpd) θα ήταν εξαρτημένα και θα έμπαιναν αυτόματα. Παρόλα αυτά νομίζω ότι δε τα έχει βάλει και πρέπει να τα βάλω ξεχωριστά ε? Χρειάζομαι bgpd, και zebra όπως στο μικροτικ?
Και το configuration από που το κάνω? Στο μικροτικ έκανα system telnet <IP> 2605, αλλά εφόσον εδώ το telnet απενεργοποιείται ποια είναι η αντίστοιχη εντολή?

----------


## Acinonyx

> edit: Γίνεται τελικά, τώρα το setάρω :]
> 
> edit2: Λοιπόν, αφού set άρα IP, users κλπ και έβαλα και το WebIF2, δοκίμασα να δω τι υπάρχει σε wireless κάρτες αλλά δεν τις βλέπει. 
> -Βάζω δύο πακέτα, το kmod-ath5k και το kmod-ath9k, αλλά δεν έβλεπε τις κάρτες, ούτε μετά από reboot που δεν ξέρω αν είχε σχέση αλλά του έκανα
> -Βάζω και το kmod-madwifi (δηλαδή έβαλα ότι πακέτο έγραφε atheros) αλλά πάλι δεν τις βλέπει
> 
> Soooooooooo, πρόβλημα, δεν βλέπει τις cm6 :/
> 
> 
> ...


Πολύ ωραία!  ::  Τι εννοείς δε βλέπει τίς CM6; Μήπως είναι disabled από το /etc/config/wireless ; Για το AWMN χρειάζεται τα πακέτα quagga-bgpd μόνο. Ό,τι άλλες εξαρτήσεις έχει θα τις βάλει από μονο του. Ύστερα κάνεις /etc/init.d/S60quagga enable και θα το σηκώσει στο επόμενο boot και θα μπορείς να κανεις telnet localhost bgpd ή zebra.

----------


## Danimoth

Γράφει το x-wrt: 
Wireless Configuration
No wireless configuration detected. Please make sure you have the correct wireless driver installed for your device. 

Επίσης όταν μπαίνω με ssh και πατάω iwconfig μου δείχνει μόνο το loopback και την ethernet που γράφει no wireless φυσικά. 

Αυτό γίνεται και στο PC και στο wrap.

Και παρότι έχω βάλει ό,τι πακέτο που έγραφε atheros. (ath5k, ath9k, madwifi). Επίσης το αρχείο /etc/config/wireless είναι κενό!

----------


## Acinonyx

Αυτό είναι όντως περίεργο...

Εγκατέστησε το πακέτο pciutils και δώσε lspci να δεις τις συσκυές που υπάρχουν στο pci bus. Εκεί υπάρχουν οι CM6;

Υ.Γ. Το Webif δε πρέπει να παίζει σωστά σε αυτό το release. Ήταν για δοκιμές μόνο.

Υ.Γ2. Βγάλε τα πακέτα ath5k και ath9k . Δεν χρειάζονται. Κι αυτά για δοκιμες είναι.

----------


## Danimoth

1)
Στο wrap δίνει:
00:00.0 Host bridge: Cyrix Corporation PCI Master
00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller
00:11.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
00:12.0 ISA bridge: National Semiconductor Corporation SC1100 Bridge
00:12.1 Bridge: National Semiconductor Corporation SC1100 SMI & ACPI
00:12.2 IDE interface: National Semiconductor Corporation SCx200, SC1100 IDE controller (rev 01)
00:12.3 Multimedia audio controller: National Semiconductor Corporation SCx200, SC1100 Audio Controller
00:12.5 Bridge: National Semiconductor Corporation SC1100 XBus


Στο PC δίνει: (Παρατήρηση: Εδώ όταν έβαλα lspci δεν είχα βάλει κανένα άλλο πακέτο εκτός από το pci-utils.)
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82815 815 Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82815 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] (rev 02)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 11)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 11)
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 Controller (rev 11)
00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 (rev 11)
01:03.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 0 :: 
01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller (rev 03)
01:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

Και τα δύο φαίνεται να τις βλέπουν Ο_Ο. Το wrap έχει 2 cm6 και το PC 1, άρα τις βλέπουν και όλες. 



2) Έχω βάλει το repo του x-wrt και είχα πάρει το webif από εκεί. Έχει μπόλικα bugs αλλά κάτι κάνει. Χρησιμεύει πολύ στο να πείσω τους γύρω κομβούχους για openwrt :]. 
Όταν έβαλα το x-wrt μου μπήκε αυτόματα και το snapshots repo του openwrt. 

3) Εβγαλα τα πακέτα ath5k, ath9k. 


Εδώ είναι τα installed πακέτα:
(τα crypto δεν ξέρω γιατί υπάρχουν)


```
haserl	0.9.24-1	
kernel	2.6.25.19-x86-1	
kmod-crypto-aes	2.6.25.19-x86-1	
kmod-crypto-arc4	2.6.25.19-x86-1	
kmod-crypto-core	2.6.25.19-x86-1	
kmod-mac80211	2.6.25.19+2008-08-06-x86-1	
kmod-madwifi	2.6.25.19+r3314-x86-1	
kmod-tun	2.6.25.19-x86-1	
liblzo	2.03-1	
libopenssl	0.9.8i-2	
openvpn	2.0.9-3	
opkg	4564-1	
pciutils	3.0.0-1	
quagga	0.98.6-1	
quagga-bgpd	0.98.6-1	
quagga-libzebra	0.98.6-1	
webif	0.3-4583	
webif-vpn	0.1-1	
wireless-tools	29-2	
zlib	1.2.3-5
```


edit: Σκέφτηκα μήπως φταίει κάποιο πακέτο από τα άλλα repositories, οπότε set-αρα εξαρχής το PC και έβαλα μόνο το Acinonyx repo, αλλά και με τα παρακάτω πακέτα τα ίδια...:


```
kernel	2.6.23.1-x86-1	
kmod-madwifi	2.6.23.1+r2845-20071113-x86-1	
ntpclient	2007_365-1	
pciutils	3.0.0-1	
quagga	0.98.6-1	
quagga-bgpd	0.98.6-1	
quagga-libzebra	0.98.6-1	
wireless-tools	29-1
```



4) Όσον αφορά το routing, δεν βρήκα αρχείο S60quagga, βρήκα ένα σκέτο quagga και έτρεξα ......./quagga enable. Μετά πέταξα με dropbear/SFTP/putty τα conf files που χρησιμοποιούσα και πριν στην quagga που είχα στο ΜΤ(θεώρησα ότι δεν έχει κάποια διαφορά) και δούλεψε αμέσως. Άρα ΟΚ με το routing! 
Υπάρχει όμως ενα πρόβλημα στο PC. Αν ανοίξω manually το δαίμονα τότε λειτουργεί κανονικά. Αν όμως κάνω reboot, παρότι φαίνεται πώς λειτουργεί ο δαίμονας(δηλαδή κανω telnet και μπαίνω), διαπιστώνω στο show ip bgp summary ότι δεν επικοινωνεί με κανένα neighbor. Αν κάνω quagga stop, quagga start τότε λειτουργεί και πάλι. Στο Wrap δεν υπάρχει αυτό το πρόβλημα! Weird o_O...................



edit2: Άσχετο: Στο wrap δοκίμασα να βάλω ένα πακέτο kmod-led-wrap για να δουλεύουν τα led(όχι πώς με νοιάζει αλλά έγραφε wrap  :: ) και δεν μπαίνει για αγνωστους λόγους. :]

----------


## yorgos

Αν τελικά γίνει η ομαδική με τα ρουτερστεϊσιον ή τελοσπάντων έρθουν Ελλάδα και τα πάρουμε στα χέρια μας, θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε μαζί ένα λινκ αλεξ. Εχω αρχίσει εδώ και καιρό να το βλέπω με συμπαθητικό μάτι το wrt, απλά είμαι λίγο αναλφάβητος με το λίνουξ

----------


## Danimoth

Περίεργο πράγμα....
Στο wrap πήγα με κονσόλα να κάνω install τους mad-wifi(αντί από το x-wrt) και τώρα βλέπει κανονικά(νομίζω) τις κάρτες ο_Ο
Στο PC δεν έπιασε...

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι τυχαίο.

Το έβαλα πάνω τώρα και setάρω τα wireless με anman και tzortzis.

----------


## Danimoth

Μπορεί κανείς να μου εξηγήσει γιατί με το παρακάτω configuration:


```
config 'wifi-device' 'wifi0'
	option 'type' 'atheros'
	option 'disabled' '0'
	option 'txantenna' '1'
	option 'rxantenna' '1'
	option 'distance' '12000'
	option 'channel' '60' ############=5300MHz
	option 'mode' '11a' #############=802.11a

config 'wifi-iface'
	option 'device' 'wifi0'
	option 'encryption' 'none'
	option 'ssid' 'awmn-5078-7522'
	option 'network' 'ath0'
	option 'txpower' '1'
	option 'wmm' '1'
	option 'rate' '54'
	option 'mode' 'ap'
	option 'ff' 'disabled'
```

εξακολουθεί να εκπέμπει στους 2.4 σε 802.11b?



```
ath0      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"awmn-5078-7522"  Nickname:""
          Mode:Master  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:4D:C3:EF
          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=16 dBm   Sensitivity=1/1
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=0/70  Signal level=-98 dBm  Noise level=-98 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Το έχω αλλάξει με x-wrt, luci και manually (και πολλά reboot) αλλά αρνείται να αλλάξει mode. Επίσης το 2.4GHz είναι το αληθινό γιατί το πιάνω με το AP μου. 

ο_Ο

----------


## acoul

```
wlanconfig ath0 destroy
wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta
ifconfig ath0 up
wlanconfig ath0 list chan
iwlist ath0 scan
```

CLI power! 

Read The Fine Manual

----------


## Danimoth

Μπα, επιμένει σε b. 





> Read The Fine Manual


I'm on it.

----------


## acoul

τι δίνει το:


```
wlanconfig ath0 list chan
```

δες και το:


```
iwpriv ath0 mode 1
```

----------


## Danimoth

```
Channel   1 : 2412   Mhz 11b          Channel  62 : 5310   Mhz 11a Static
Channel   2 : 2417   Mhz 11b          Channel  64 : 5320   Mhz 11a
Channel   3 : 2422   Mhz 11b          Channel  66 : 5330   Mhz 11a Static
Channel   4 : 2427   Mhz 11b          Channel  68 : 5340   Mhz 11a
Channel   5 : 2432   Mhz 11b          Channel  70 : 5350   Mhz 11a Static
Channel   6 : 2437   Mhz 11b          Channel  72 : 5360   Mhz 11a
Channel   7 : 2442   Mhz 11b          Channel  74 : 5370   Mhz 11a Static
Channel   8 : 2447   Mhz 11b          Channel  76 : 5380   Mhz 11a
Channel   9 : 2452   Mhz 11b          Channel  78 : 5390   Mhz 11a Static
Channel  10 : 2457   Mhz 11b          Channel  80 : 5400   Mhz 11a
Channel  11 : 2462   Mhz 11b          Channel  82 : 5410   Mhz 11a Static
Channel  12 : 2467   Mhz 11b          Channel  84 : 5420   Mhz 11a
Channel  13 : 2472   Mhz 11b          Channel  86 : 5430   Mhz 11a Static
Channel  24 : 5120   Mhz 11a          Channel  88 : 5440   Mhz 11a
Channel  26 : 5130   Mhz 11a Static   Channel  92 : 5460   Mhz 11a
Channel  28 : 5140   Mhz 11a          Channel  96 : 5480   Mhz 11a
Channel  30 : 5150   Mhz 11a Static   Channel 100 : 5500   Mhz 11a
Channel  32 : 5160   Mhz 11a          Channel 104 : 5520   Mhz 11a
Channel  34 : 5170   Mhz 11a Static   Channel 108 : 5540   Mhz 11a
Channel  36 : 5180   Mhz 11a          Channel 112 : 5560   Mhz 11a
Channel  38 : 5190   Mhz 11a Static   Channel 116 : 5580   Mhz 11a
Channel  40 : 5200   Mhz 11a          Channel 120 : 5600   Mhz 11a
Channel  42 : 5210   Mhz 11a Static   Channel 124 : 5620   Mhz 11a
Channel  44 : 5220   Mhz 11a          Channel 128 : 5640   Mhz 11a
Channel  46 : 5230   Mhz 11a Static   Channel 132 : 5660   Mhz 11a
Channel  48 : 5240   Mhz 11a          Channel 136 : 5680   Mhz 11a
Channel  50 : 5250   Mhz 11a Static   Channel 140 : 5700   Mhz 11a
Channel  52 : 5260   Mhz 11a          Channel 149 : 5745   Mhz 11a
Channel  54 : 5270   Mhz 11a Static   Channel 153 : 5765   Mhz 11a
Channel  56 : 5280   Mhz 11a          Channel 157 : 5785   Mhz 11a
Channel  58 : 5290   Mhz 11a Static   Channel 161 : 5805   Mhz 11a
Channel  60 : 5300   Mhz 11a          Channel 165 : 5825   Mhz 11a
```

Δηλαδή όλα τα κανάλια. 


"iwpriv ath0 mode1"
Μήπως εννοείς "iwpriv ath0 mode 11a"
Μάλλον το ίδιο είναι Ο_Ο. Το είχα δοκιμάσει.

edit: Ο_Ο Αυτό έπιασε. Ελπίζω να ήταν αυτό βασικά. Θα διαπιστωθεί όταν θα φτιάχνω τους υπόλοιπους 9 router. 

Χεχε. Για να δούμε τώρα σύνδεση δύο λινκ.... :]

PS: Τι κάθομαι και κοιτάζω νυχτιάτικα εεεεεεεεε  :: 


edit2: Το λινκ το κατάφερα, αλλά σε κάθε αλλαγή(πχ reboot, ή αν αλλάξω κάτι στα wireless settings) ξαναπάει σε b. Μάλλον το γουστάρει πολύ το b.
Αν πάω να του ξαναχώσω "iwpriv ath1 mode 1" τότε μου λέει 


```
Interface doesn't accept private ioctl...
mode (8BE2): Invalid argument
```

οπότε destroy και πάμε πάλι :]



Για superchannel:
/etc/modules.d/50-madwifi


```
wlan
wlan_scan_ap
wlan_scan_sta
ath_hal
ath_rate_minstrel
wlan_acl
wlan_ccmp
wlan_tkip
wlan_wep
wlan_xauth
ath_pci countrycode=0x1ff
```

----------


## acoul

για το λόγο αυτό κάνω:


```
rm /etc/config/wireless; rm /etc/init.d/network
```

και βάζω όλες τις εντολές στο:


```
vi /etc/init.d/awmn; chmod +x /etc/init.d/awmn; cd /etc/rc.d; ln -s /etc/init.d/awmn S99awmn
```

δεν είναι ο openwrt τρόπος, αλλά δουλεύει απλά και καλά  :: 

ένα sample awmn file εδώ

----------


## Danimoth

Βρήκα το πρόβλημα:



```
config 'wifi-device' 'wifi0'
	option 'type' 'atheros'
	option 'disabled' '0'
	option 'mode' '11a'
	option 'channel' '48'*****************

config 'wifi-iface'
	option 'device' 'wifi0'
	option 'ifname' 'ath0'
	option 'mode' 'ap'
	option 'channel' '48'*******************
	option 'txpower' '1'
	option 'encryption' 'none'
	option 'ssid' 'awmn-7522-8949'
	option 'network' 'ath0'

config 'wifi-device' 'wifi1'
	option 'type' 'atheros'
	option 'disabled' '0'
	option 'channel' '60'********************
	option 'mode' '11a'

config 'wifi-iface'
	option 'device' 'wifi1'
	option 'ifname' 'ath1'
	option 'mode' 'ap'
	option 'channel' '60'*****************
	option 'encryption' 'none'
	option 'ssid' 'awmn-5078-7522'
	option 'network' 'ath1'
	option 'txpower' '13'
```

Όπως δείχνω με τους αστερίσκους, το channel φαίνεται να ορίζεται δύο φορές. Και ενώ όλα τα GUI όσο και το CLI ρυθμίζουν το πρώτο, το δεύτερο παρέμενε channel 6 που είναι το 2412 νομίζω. Αυτό μόνο manually άλλαζε.

----------


## Danimoth

tzortzis up+bgp
anman up χωρίς bgp, αλλά κάτι λάθος έχει γίνει μάλλον

Ο πρώτος ρουτερ μου με openwrt  :: 

Πριν βιαστώ και βάλω και στους άλλους... Υπάρχει δυνατότητα πλήρους remote update όταν βγει ας πούμε η τελική έκδοση του kamikaze(8.09)?
Ή πρέπει κάθε φορά να flasharω εξ αρχής την CF?

----------


## slapper

> Πριν βιαστώ και βάλω και στους άλλους... Υπάρχει δυνατότητα πλήρους remote update όταν βγει ας πούμε η τελική έκδοση του kamikaze(8.09)?
> Ή πρέπει κάθε φορά να flasharω εξ αρχής την CF?


μπορείς να κάνεις upgrade κανονικά αλλάζοντας τα rep σου στο opkg.conf.. και μετά opkg update / opkg upgrade !!!
προσοχή όμως!!θα πάει να αλλάξει τα configuration files στα default οπότε εσύ θα του πεις να κρατήσεις τα δικά σου conf!!

για καλό και για κακό backup ta conf file από Nework, bgpd , quagga κτλ!!  ::   ::

----------


## Danimoth

Ωραία, από ότι είδα ανανεώνεται και ο kernel!

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθεια μέχρι αυτό το σημείο! Να 'στε καλά!

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## yorgos

::   ::  Ωραίος ο Danimoth!!! Του έδωσες και κατάλαβε...

----------


## Danimoth

Να αναφέρω ότι η κάρτα που είχα στο PC ήταν χαλασμένη και μάλλον για αυτό δεν την έβλεπε...
Τη δοκίμασα σε δύο μηχανήματα με μικροτικ και είναι άφαντη..

----------


## Danimoth

Ένα άλλο πράγμα που διαπίστωσα τώρα που φτιάχνω και τους άλλους ρουτερ είναι ότι όταν κάνω install τους madwifi με το ipkg τότε όλα καλά, αν όμως τους κάνω install με το opkg τότε εμφανίζονται οι κάρτες στο GUI αλλά δεν τις βλέπει στην πραγματικότητα ο ρουτερ, σύμφωνα με το iwconfig.

----------


## Acinonyx

Είναι περίεργο που έχεις και opkg και ipkg... Μήπως έχεις μπλέξει τα repositories; Επίσης, το opkg upgrade τρέχει το sysupgrade; Δε το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ. Αν τρέχει το sysupgrade τότε γίνεται κανονικό re-flash - αλλιώς δε γίνεται αναβάθμιση του πυρήνα αλλά του _μεταπακέτου_ του πυρήνα.

----------


## Danimoth

Κατά βάσιν αν έκανα ipkg upgrade εξαφανιζόταν το ipkg και το opkg οπότε μετά δεν μπορούσα να κάνω τπτ :]

Αυτό που νομίζω τώρα ότι έχει γίνει και έχουν γίνει όλα σαλάτα είναι ότι έβαλα το x-wrt το οποίο:
1) Χρησιμοποιεί το opkg άρα αυτόματα έχω ipkg και opkg και υπάρχει μεγάλο μπλέξιμο μεταξύ τους
2) Έβαζε αυτόματα repos x-wrt και openwrt αλλά για την έκδοση 8.09RC1. 

Αποτέλεσμα είναι στο opkg να φαίνεται εκδόσεις 2.6.25 kernel κλπ ενώ στο ipkg να φαίνονται 2.6.23 kernel κλπ. 
Τελικά λοιπόν όπως δικαίως είπες μάλλον είχα μπλέξει τα repositories  ::  .

Επειδή δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω κατέβασα την 8.09RC1 και έφτιαξα ένα δικό μου image με όλους τους drivers ώστε να ξεκινάει η ethernet κανονικά και να μπαίνω με IP.
Μέχρι στιγμής ό,τι δοκίμασα φαίνεται να δουλεύει φυσιολογικά, γιατί μέ το μπλέξιμο που είχε γίνει νόμιζα ότι το x-wrt είναι ότι πιο unstable έχω δει ποτέ. :]

Τα wireless να δούμε γιατί εκεί φαίνεται να υπάρχει ένα θέμα.. Ούτε ο LuCI ούτε το x-wrt μπορούν να τα ρυθμίσουν σωστά, δηλαδή σαν να μη ρυθμίζονται. Επίσης αν πάω με CLI κάποιες φορές χάνω το router στο επόμενο restart.. :/ Και μετά φτου κι απ την αρχή με ξαναγράψιμο CF κλπ. 2 ρουτερ έτσι μέχρι στιγμής, για αυτό ο μισός κόμβος είναι down :]

PS: Δεν πιστεύω να παίζει πρόβλημα που έχω βάλει και x-wrt και luci ε?

----------


## slapper

ταπεινή μου γνώμη μην βάζεις gui...ρύθμισε τα config files και θα είσαι μια χαρά...

----------


## Danimoth

> ταπεινή μου γνώμη μην βάζεις gui...ρύθμισε τα config files και θα είσαι μια χαρά...


Nα σου πω την αλήθεια το CLI είναι ο μοναδικός τρόπος που μέχρι τώρα πιάνει 100% των φορών...

edit: Μπα άκυρο τα ρύθμισα με καθαρό CLI και πάλι τα ίδια.

----------


## Danimoth

Κάθε φορά που με CLI δημιουργώ το interface ath0 με:


```
wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode ap
```

και μετά πάνω να το ανεβάσω:


```
ifconfig ath0 up
```

είτε κάνει ξεκάρφωτο reboot ο ρουτερ είτε τον χάνω τελείως και πρέπει να ξαναγράψω CF κλπ..

Δοκίμασα με ath5k οι οποίοι δεν το έκαναν αυτό αλλά δεν κατάφερα να τους παραμετροποιήσω επαρκώς, πχ δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω mode σε ap(που νομίζω δεν υποστηρίζεται?) αλλά ούτε και σε station. Μόνο managed που ήταν το default O_O.

----------


## Danimoth

Όταν χτίζω ένα image μου βγάζει ένα image file 50MB και τα partitions που δημιουργούνται πιάνουν μόνο τόσο.

Πώς μπορώ να επεκτείνω το image στα πχ 128MB για να υπάρχει χώρος στο partition?
Τώρα μένουν ~850ΜΒ unallocated στην 1GB CF ^_^.

Επίσης μια και έχει χώρο η CF υπάρχει λόγος να μην κάνω include τα πάντα στο image? Εννοώ πλήρως include, όχι μόνο σαν packages.

----------


## baskin

Το τσίμπησες το μικρόβιο!!!  ::  

Ήρθε η ώρα να μάθεις πως φτιάχνεις δικά σου builds των images. Δες στο Wiki του openwrt και εδώ είμαστε.

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα ήθελες να έχεις όλα τα πακέτα στο image (είναι πάρα πολλά). Το θέμα είναι να έχεις όλα αυτά που σου χρειάζονται.

Για παράδειγμα, στα builds που φτιάχνω βάζω nano. snmpd, iperf, openvpn, olsrd (μαζί με κάποια plugins), luci (για web interface). Κατά περίπτωση (συνήθως όταν πρόκειται για x86 router - ταρατσοpc και όχι κάνα embedded) βάζω και collectd, tinyproxy και μερικά άλλα. Τα images τα κάνω με 32ΜΒ boot partition και 512MB root partition (σε ext2) και στον υπόλοιπο χώρο στον δίσκο ή στην CF, φτιάχνω μετά την εγκατάσταση ένα ext3 partition και μπορεί και κάνα swap. Τα κάνω mount και τα χρησιμοποιώ με διάφορους τρόπους (π.χ. για την cache του tinyproxy).

Το θέμα δεν είναι να φορτώσεις τα πάντα στο μηχάνημα (βάζοντας όλα τα πακέτα, μέχρι και Xserver υπάρχει), αλλά να χρησιμοποιείς αυτά που πραγματικά χρειάζεσαι (με κάποιους συμβιβασμούς, π.χ. βάζω όλα τα modules για ethernet κάρτες δικτύου).

Κοίτα στις επιλογές όταν δίνεις



```
make menuconfig
```

και εκεί θα βρεις τις τιμές για το μέγεθος του image. Στο target images--> Kernel partition size και Filesystem partition size.

----------


## Danimoth

Το wiki του openwrt είναι outdated αλλά έτσι όπως είναι ο builder στον kamikaze είναι πολύ απλά τα πράγματα και ευτυχώς δεν το χρειάστηκα. 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν τα χρειάζομαι όλα, αλλά μια και δεν ξέρω τι χρειάζομαι, είπα να τα πετάξω όλα μέσα και δε βαριέσαι. Αλλά αν έχει μέχρι και x-server τότει το μηχάμημα μάλλον θα γίνει απελπιστικά αργό αν τα χτίσω όλα(καημένο wrap-άκι, alix-άκι κλπ)

Μέχρι τώρα έβαζα μόνο όλους τους drivers για ethernet. 




> target images--> Kernel partition size και Filesystem partition size


Αυτό δεν είχα βρει :]




> Δεν νομίζω ότι θα ήθελες να έχεις όλα τα πακέτα στο image (είναι πάρα πολλά). Το θέμα είναι να έχεις όλα αυτά που σου χρειάζονται.


Να μην τα βάλω καν σαν πακέτο [δηλαδή αυτό που συμβολίζει με (Μ)] ή απλά να μην τα κάνω include [αυτό που συμβολίζει με (*)]?





> Το τσίμπησες το μικρόβιο!!!


Το παλεύω αλλά τα wireless δεν θέλουν να παίξουν. :]
Που θα μου πάνε όμως..  :: 

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, παίζει να είχα πρόβλημα επειδή στο partition της CF θα φαινόταν 0 ελευθερος χώρος? Ο_Ο Αμφιβάλλω γιατί τα πακέτα έμπαιναν, όμως επιβάλλεται μια δοκιμή :]

----------


## baskin

> Να μην τα βάλω καν σαν πακέτο [δηλαδή αυτό που συμβολίζει με (Μ)] ή απλά να μην τα κάνω include [αυτό που συμβολίζει με (*)]?


Μπορείς να τα βάλεις σαν (Μ) για να χτιστούν αλλά να μην συμπεριληφθούν στο image, απλά θα πάρει περισσότερη ώρα το χτίσιμο.




> Το παλεύω αλλά τα wireless δεν θέλουν να παίξουν. :]
> Που θα μου πάνε όμως..


Περίεργο, δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα με τα wireless interfaces (CM9, WLM54AG και XR5 έχω χρησιμοποιήσει). Τι version είναι τα build που φτιάχνεις;

----------


## Danimoth

Kamikaze 8.09RC1
Και είχα χρησιμοποιήσει configuration με αντιγράφοντας τη μορφή που έχεις αναφέρει σε αυτό το τοπικ: viewtopic.php?p=536918#p536918

Όπως έγραψα παραπάνω, όταν ρυθμίζω με GUI(x-wrt,LuCI) δεν λειτουργεί τπτ. Δηλαδή ενώ θεωρητικά μου δείχνουν όλα τα settings εκεί, και έχει γραφτεί το αρχείο /etc/config/wireless, αν δώσω iwconfig θα μου δείξει μόνο lo,eth0,wifi0,wifi1 κανένα από τα οποίο δεν έχει wireless extensions. (δεν δείνχει τα ath0, ath1)

Όταν ρυθμίζω με CLI, εκτός του ότι πολλά πράγματα μου λέει ότι δεν γίνεται να τα βάλω(πχ του λέω mode a και αυτό κάθεται στο b), με το που κάνω enable το interface είτε τρώει αυτόματα reboot ο ρουτερ είτε κολλάει πλήρως και δεν boot-άρει πια.

Για να δούμε αν φταίει που δεν είχα βάλει κενό χώρο στο image.. Επίσης πρέπει να δοκιμάσω μια φορά χωρίς να βάλω ποτέ x-wrt γιατί παίζει να κάνει αυτό καμιά μπούρδα(αν και όταν δοκίμαζα CLI δεν έμπαινα ποτέ στο settings του wireless του x-wrt)





> Μπορείς να τα βάλεις σαν (Μ) για να χτιστούν αλλά να μην συμπεριληφθούν στο image, απλά θα πάρει περισσότερη ώρα το χτίσιμο.


Για να καταλάβω, απλά τα χτίζει αλλά δεν τα βάζει στο image, το οποίο μου φαίνεται λογικό αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς όλα τα πακέτα υπάρχουν στον repo έτοιμα για install. 
Άρα το να τα χτίσεις εσύ ο ίδιος θα χρησίμευε μόνο για να μπορείς να φτιάχνεις images με διαφορετικά πράγματα χωρίς να κάνεις make κάθε φορά. Επομένως εγώ έχει νόημα να χτίσω μόνο ότι πακέτο χρειάζομαι και τίποτα άλλο, ώστε να γίνει γρήγορα η διαδικασία και αν χρειαστεί κάτι εξτρα το κάνω install με opkg μετά, ενώ δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να βάλω με (M) πακέτα που δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να χρησιμοποιήσω, πχ στην περιπτωσή μου x-server. 
Τα λέω σωστά?

----------


## baskin

> Kamikaze 8.09RC1
> Και είχα χρησιμοποιήσει configuration με αντιγράφοντας τη μορφή που έχεις αναφέρει σε αυτό το τοπικ: http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=536918#p536918
> 
> Όπως έγραψα παραπάνω, όταν ρυθμίζω με GUI(x-wrt,LuCI) δεν λειτουργεί τπτ. Δηλαδή ενώ θεωρητικά μου δείχνουν όλα τα settings εκεί, και έχει γραφτεί το αρχείο /etc/config/wireless, αν δώσω iwconfig θα μου δείξει μόνο lo,eth0,wifi0,wifi1 κανένα από τα οποίο δεν έχει wireless extensions. (δεν δείνχει τα ath0, ath1)


Ρυθμίζω τον τελευταίο καιρό, αποκλειστικά από web interface (Luci) και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Για να δεις τα ath0, ath1 κλπ θα πρέπει να κάνεις και τις ρυθμίσεις στο network (ip, mask κλπ) ώστε να ενεργοποιηθεί το interface. Πολύ σωστά βλέπεις ότι τα wifi0, wifi1 κλπ δεν έχουν wireless extensions όταν δίνεις iwconfig, γιατί αυτά είναι τα master interface,




> Για να δούμε αν φταίει που δεν είχα βάλει κενό χώρο στο image.. Επίσης πρέπει να δοκιμάσω μια φορά χωρίς να βάλω ποτέ x-wrt γιατί παίζει να κάνει αυτό καμιά μπούρδα(αν και όταν δοκίμαζα CLI δεν έμπαινα ποτέ στο settings του wireless του x-wrt)


Το x-wrt δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει καθόλου. Με το Luci μου παίζουν όλα πάρα πολύ καλά με ελάχιστες παρεμβάσεις.




> Για να καταλάβω, απλά τα χτίζει αλλά δεν τα βάζει στο image, το οποίο μου φαίνεται λογικό αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς όλα τα πακέτα υπάρχουν στον repo έτοιμα για install. 
> Άρα το να τα χτίσεις εσύ ο ίδιος θα χρησίμευε μόνο για να μπορείς να φτιάχνεις images με διαφορετικά πράγματα χωρίς να κάνεις make κάθε φορά. Επομένως εγώ έχει νόημα να χτίσω μόνο ότι πακέτο χρειάζομαι και τίποτα άλλο, ώστε να γίνει γρήγορα η διαδικασία και αν χρειαστεί κάτι εξτρα το κάνω install με opkg μετά, ενώ δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να βάλω με (M) πακέτα που δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να χρησιμοποιήσω, πχ στην περιπτωσή μου x-server. 
> Τα λέω σωστά?


Νομίζω ότι σωστά τα λες. Ας μας φωτίσει και κάνας ποιο ειδικός.

----------


## acoul

για custom πακέτα υπάρχει το SDK.

----------


## Danimoth

Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι παίζει:

1)Τα default για image ήταν 4MBswap + 32MB ^_^. Του έβαλα 64MBswap +512ΜΒ. 
2) Έχτισα το image με τα default για x86 wrap/alix ανάλογα για που πήγαινε και με προρυθμισμένη ethernet IP εντός του subnet μου για ευκολία
3) Flash-άρω το ext2 image σε CF του 1GB
4)Μπαίνω με telnet, βάζω κωδικό, βγαίνω και μπαίνω με ssh
5) Κάνω opkg update, opkg install kmod-madwifi
6)Δίνω



```
wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode ap
```

Μου γράφει ένα "ath0". 


```
ifconfig ath0 up
```


Και αμέσως χάνω το router. Δεν έχω κάνει τπτ άλλο απολύτως. 

Δοκίμασα 3 φορές και τα ίδια και σε alix με 2 cm9 και σε wrap με 2 cm6. 

Μετά είπα να δοκιμάσω να βάλω το luci και να το ρυθμίσω από εκεί. 
Όταν κάνω enable κάποιο ασύρματο if συμβαίνει ακριβώς το ίδιο. 


........

----------


## slapper

πάντως σήμερα έπαιζα με το 8.09RC1 σε ένα wrapaki με 1 cm9 και δεν παρατήρησα τίποτα το περίεργο..
έκανα και κάποια configuration μέσα απο το luci και παίζουν κομπλέ..

----------


## Danimoth

Μάλλον τα δικά μου έχονυ κολλήσει μικροτικίλα τόσο καιρό που έχουν μικροτικ...

Λογικά θα υπάρχει κάποιο συστηματικό λάθος που γίνεται για αυτό προσπάθησα να κάνω ότι λιγότερο γίνεται. 
Όμως μου κολλάει πρακτικά στα 0 βήματα μια και όπως φαίνεται στη διαδικασία που έγραψα παραπάνω δεν κάνω σχεδόν τπτ.


Παίζει να ανεβάσεις κάπου το image που χρησιμοποίησες για να καλύψω την πιθανότητα λάθους κατά το χτίσιμο?

----------


## slapper

το official έβαλα http://downloads.openwrt.org/kamikaze/8 ... 128k.image
nothing special ..απλώς ξήλωσα το Luci γιατί θέλω να τα φτιάξω με το χέρι τα conf..άσε που δεν το πολυξέρω κιόλας

----------


## baskin

> Παίζει να ανεβάσεις κάπου το image που χρησιμοποίησες για να καλύψω την πιθανότητα λάθους κατά το χτίσιμο?


Αν έχεις κάποιον FTP ανοιχτό στο internet μπορώ να σου ανεβάσω τα δικά μου.

----------


## Danimoth

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Danimoth
> 
> Παίζει να ανεβάσεις κάπου το image που χρησιμοποίησες για να καλύψω την πιθανότητα λάθους κατά το χτίσιμο?
> 
> 
> Αν έχεις κάποιον FTP ανοιχτό στο internet μπορώ να σου ανεβάσω τα δικά μου.


ftp δεν έχω δυστυχώς, κάτι θα βρω ...

Κάτι σκέφτηκα όμως, μήπως τα images που χρησιμοποιείς είναι jffs?
Παρατηρώ ότι όλοι χρησιμοποιούν/προτείνουν jffs ενώ εγώ ext2...

edit: Πήγα να δοκιμάσω και δικό μου χτισμένο jffs2 αλλά όπως και με τα έτοιμα images δε μου λειτουργεί, δε το βλέπω καν με IP άρα δεν έχει πολύ νόημα :]
Μήπως όταν κάνω dd για jffs2 πρέπει να βάλω κάποια παράμετρο? Εγώ βάζω "if=" και "of=" μόνο.
Επίσης χτίζω το image με κανονικό account(γιατί στις οδηγίες κάπου έλεγε όχι με root) αλλά για να κάνω το dd δε με αφήνει αν δεν είμαι root. Οπότε το κάνω σαν root, παίζει προβλημα με αυτό?

----------


## baskin

Σε ext2 τα φτιάχνω και εγώ και δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Καλά κάνεις και κάνεις το build σαν χρήστης. Τέλος το dd είναι φυσιολογικό που σου ζητάει να είσαι root.

Δεν φταίει κάτι από αυτά για τα προβλήματα σου. Στο alix φοράς το τελευταίο bios; Αν όχι κάνε αναβάθμιση.

Όσον αφορά το filesystem, μέχρι τώρα φλασάρω σε απλούς δίσκους IDE. Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει κάτι με τις CF και το ext2, οπότε δοκίμασε και με jffs. Το έτοιμο image μπορεί να μην έχει το module (driver) για την κάρτα δικτύου, φτιάξε ένα δικό σου.

----------


## Danimoth

Έβαλα οθόνη στο alix και είδα ότι βγάζει ένα error μόλις σηκώνω τα interface. Έγραφε κάτι πολύ γρήγορα και δεν προλάβαινα οπότε το έβγαλα μία φώτο. Αυτό γίνεται κάθε φορά που κάνω enable μια ασύρματη κάρτα(cm6 σε αυτή την περίπτωση). Σε alix3c3 με image χτισμένο με alix ως target device.

Επίσης δεν είμαι ο μόνος με αυτό το πρόβλημα :
http://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=18204

----------


## acoul

δοκίμασε να κάνεις compile με gcc-4.2.2 θα πρέπει να πάρεις ένα πιο παλιό svn του toolchain/gcc, έχω ανοίξει ένα σχετικό ticket για αυτό το bug ... πριν μπεις στον κόπο δοκίμασε ένα από τα τελευταία build που υπάρχουν στο ozonet repository και τα οποία δουλεύουν περίφημα σε διάφορα alix/wrap ανά το λεκανοπέδιο.

----------


## Danimoth

Δοκίμασα αυτό 
http://wifi.ozo.com/airo/openwrt/firmwa ... x86/13715/
αλλά δεν μου βλέπει τις κάρτες. Οπότε δεν μπορώ να τις κάνω enable για να δω αν δουλεύει. 

Hmm, για πες μου το ticket number. Έφτιαξα χθες κι εγώ αυτό https://dev.openwrt.org/ticket/4471

----------


## acoul

> Δοκίμασα αυτό 
> http://wifi.ozo.com/airo/openwrt/firmwa ... x86/13715/
> αλλά δεν μου βλέπει τις κάρτες. Οπότε δεν μπορώ να τις κάνω enable για να δω αν δουλεύει.


τι κάρτες είναι; δοκίμασες να τις σηκώσεις από cli?



> Hmm, για πες μου το ticket number. Έφτιαξα χθες κι εγώ αυτό https://dev.openwrt.org/ticket/4471


αυτό

----------


## Danimoth

Ναι, δοκίμασα. Βασικά η 7.09 με δικό μου build φαίνεται να μου λειτουργεί κανονικά, δηλ σηκώνω τα if κλπ το μόνο που δεν φαίνεται να λειτουργεί σωστά είναι το modulation το οποίο γράφει πάντα 802.11b. Με iwconfig ath0 modulation 11a μου λέει not-supported και μου iwpriv ath0 mode 1 δεν μου λέει τπτ, αλλά δεν το κάνει κιόλας. 

Με τα ίδια βήματα στην 8.09 είτε κολλάει όταν σηκώνω την κάρτα, είτε στο image που δοκίμασα από τα δικά σου δεν μου εμφανίζει ποτέ τα wifi0, wifi1 όταν δίνω iwconfig, παρότι με lspsi τις δείχνει να υπάρχουν σαν hardware. 

Οι κάρτες είναι cm6 :}.

----------


## acoul

> Ναι, δοκίμασα. Βασικά η 7.09 με δικό μου build φαίνεται να μου λειτουργεί κανικά, δηλ σηκώνω τα if κλπ το μόνο που δεν φαίνεται να λειτουργεί σωστά είναι το modulation το οποίο γράφει πάντα 802.11b. Με iwconfig ath0 modulation 11a μου λέει not-supported και μου iwpriv ath0 mode 1 δεν μου λέει τπτ, αλλά δεν το κάνει κιόλας. 
> 
> Με τα ίδια βήματα στην 8.09 είτε κολλάει όταν σηκώνω την κάρτα, είτε στο image που δοκίμασα από τα δικά σου δεν μου εμφανίζει ποτέ τα wifi0, wifi1 όταν δίνω iwconfig, παρότι με lspsi τις δείχνει να υπάρχουν σαν hardware. 
> 
> Οι κάρτες είναι cm6 :}.


πρέπει να τα κάνεις create πρώτα με το wlanconfig !! σε εμένα δουλεύουν μια χαρά οι cm6 απλά για να μη ψάχνω το API του API ω API έβαλα τις εντολές σε ένα rc.local και όλα μια χαρά!

----------


## Danimoth

Μα create κάνεις τα ath0 ath1, εγώ δεν έχω τα wifi0 wifi1. Αυτά θα έπρεπε να εμφανίζονται στο iwconfig όταν έβαζα τους drivers. o_O

----------


## acoul

κάνε ένα:


```
rmmod ath_pci; insmod ath_pci
```

και προσπάθησε ξανά. ίσως να χρειαστεί να κάνεις rm ή mv το /etc/config/wireless και ένα reboot ...

----------


## acoul

openwrt custom build optimized για wrap/alix boards βασισμένο σε linux-2.6.28.1, gcc-4.3.2, binutils-2.19, uClibc-0.9.30 και sata/pata interface εδώ.

δοκιμασμένο σε wrap με δυο BB link <-- πετάει !!



> Linux version 2.6.28.1 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.3.2 (GCC) ) #8 Thu Jan 22 16:12:49 EET 2009

----------


## Danimoth

Οκ, μου πήρε λίγη ώρα να καταλάβω ότι έπρεπε να προσθέσω για repo αυτό:
http://wifi.ozo.com/airo/openwrt/firmwa ... ages/i386/
γιατί από ότι φαίνεται δεν το έχει στο official site ούτε στα snapshots ούτε στο RC2 που εμφανίστηκε χθες. 
Δεν είναι προφανές για μένα  ::  .


Κατά τα άλλα δεν μου εμφανίζει τα προβλήματα που είχα μέχρι τώρα! Από όσο βλέπω (μέχρι στιγμής φυσικά), και μου αλλάζει mode σε a κανονικά και δεν κολλαει μόλις σηκώνω το interface και όλα gg.
Έχει και έτοιμο scan στο luci παρότι δε βλέπω το πακέτο horst, που να πήγε αυτό άραγε?

Αχ ρε acoul, με έψησες να ανέβω ταράτσα επιτόπου  :: 

edit: Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι το alix κάνει boot σε ~5sec  ::  . Βέβαια αυτό δεν γίνεται στο wrap αλλά λογικό. 
- Επίσης γιατί προτιμάμαι jffs2 αντί για ext2? Από το wiki εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι το ext2 είναι καλύτερο.

----------


## acoul

το jffs2 προσφέρει προστασία από τις πολλές εγγραφές στην flash και compression. το προτιμώ από το squashfs γιατί συμπεριφέρεται σαν ext2 like, δηλαδή μπορείς να γράψεις και να σβήσεις ότι θέλεις από το file system. 

είναι να μην πωρωθείς με το openwrt, όπως λέει και ο Linus: paid sex is good, free is better  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Έβαλα openwrt στο router που φιλοξενεί τα link με tzortzis+anman.
Λειτουργεί χωρίς πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα!

Επιτέλους!!!!!!!![Είχα αρχίσει να απελπίζομαι]

Ώρα για πραγματικά test τώρα.

Απορία, έχω βάλει χώρα Σουηδία για να μου έχει μία συχνότητα που ήθελα. Επίσης έχω θέση πχ στο λινκ με anman distance = 10000m.
Έχει επίπτωση κάποιο από αυτά στο πραγματικό txpower? Γιατί με 5dBm που έθεσα στην τιμή tx-power λινκ 10km με σήμα -68 δεν μου φαίνεται λογικό. (με μικροτικ είχε 12 και χειρότερο σήμα από ότι τώρα). Εκτός αν μου έγραφε πατάτες το μικροτικ.


Κάτι άλλο που με προβλημάτισε είναι ότι στο link quality το δεύτερο νούμερο είναι πάντα 70. Ακόμα και όταν το λινκ είναι down κλπ, και στα δύο λινκ το δεύτερο νούμερο είναι πάντα 70. Αυτό ίσχυε και σε όλες τις δοκιμές που έκανα με προηγούμενα images.


```
ath0      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-7522-8949"  Nickname:""
          Mode:Master  Frequency:5.24 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:4D:C3:EF
          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=1 dBm   Sensitivity=1/1
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
         *************Link Quality=34/70*************  Signal level=-62 dBm  Noise level=-96 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:1  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

ath1      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-5078-7522"  Nickname:""
          Mode:Master  Frequency:5.6 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:4D:C5:42
          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=5 dBm   Sensitivity=1/1
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          ************Link Quality=28/70********** Signal level=-68 dBm  Noise level=-96 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

[τα αστεράκια τα έβαλα εγώ]

Αυτό από ότι είδα δεν γίνεται από την πλευρά του anman αλλά ούτε και σε κάτι στοιχεία που έχει στο wiki. Στο ίδιο λινκ στον anman βλέπω:


```
ath2      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-5078-7522"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.6 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:4D:C5:42
          Bit Rate:36 Mb/s   Tx-Power=5 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          ***********Link Quality=26/94*********  Signal level=-64 dBm  Noise level=-90 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:17380  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Αυτό έχει και sensitivity διαφορετικό. και rx invalid που μονίμως αυξάνεται. Ο_Ο

----------


## acoul

με τον καιρό θα εντοπίσεις και εξοικειωθείς με τις ιδιαιτερότητές του openwrt. σε γενικές γραμμές δουλεύει πολύ καλά, διαφορετικά θα με έτρεχαν χωρίς έλεος όλοι αυτοί οι openwrt/routers που έχω σκορπίσει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια σε όλο το δίκτυο ...  :: 

κάποια βιντεάκια που είχα ετοιμάσει παλιότερα μπορεί να φανούν ίσως χρήσιμα. δείχνουν πως να βάλεις όλο το setup σε ένα κεντρικό και μοναδικό αρχείο --> awmn <-- setup ala ozonet  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Χμμ, η quagga κάθε τόσο κάνει restart:



```
Jan 22 09:34:09 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.err watchquagga[892]: Forked background command [pid 3498]: /usr/sbin/quagga.init watchrestart
Jan 22 09:34:12 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.err watchquagga[892]: bgpd state -> down : unexpected read error: Connection reset by peer
Jan 22 09:34:19 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.notice watchquagga[892]: zebra state -> up : connect succeeded
Jan 22 09:34:22 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.notice watchquagga[892]: bgpd state -> up : connect succeeded
Jan 22 09:39:06 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.err watchquagga[892]: zebra state -> down : read returned EOF
Jan 22 09:44:19 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.err watchquagga[892]: Forked background command [pid 3547]: /usr/sbin/quagga.init watchrestart
Jan 22 09:44:23 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.err watchquagga[892]: bgpd state -> down : unexpected read error: Connection reset by peer
Jan 22 09:44:28 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.notice watchquagga[892]: bgpd state -> up : connect succeeded
Jan 22 09:44:29 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.notice watchquagga[892]: zebra state -> up : connect succeeded
Jan 22 14:43:42 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.err watchquagga[892]: zebra state -> down : read returned EOF
Jan 22 14:43:47 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.err watchquagga[892]: Forked background command [pid 3596]: /usr/sbin/quagga.init watchrestart
Jan 22 14:43:49 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.err watchquagga[892]: bgpd state -> down : unexpected read error: Connection reset by peer
Jan 22 14:43:57 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.notice watchquagga[892]: zebra state -> up : connect succeeded
Jan 22 14:43:59 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.notice watchquagga[892]: bgpd state -> up : connect succeeded
Jan 22 14:43:59 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.err watchquagga[892]: zebra state -> down : read returned EOF
Jan 22 14:44:59 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.err watchquagga[892]: Forked background command [pid 3645]: /usr/sbin/quagga.init watchrestart
Jan 22 14:45:02 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.err watchquagga[892]: bgpd state -> down : read returned EOF
Jan 22 14:45:09 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.notice watchquagga[892]: zebra state -> up : connect succeeded
Jan 22 14:45:12 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.notice watchquagga[892]: bgpd state -> up : connect succeeded
Jan 23 00:19:53 Danimoth-Wrap2 user.notice kernel: eth0: increased tx threshold, txcfg 0xd0f0100a.
Jan 23 02:42:29 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.err watchquagga[892]: zebra state -> down : read returned EOF
Jan 23 02:42:34 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.err watchquagga[892]: Forked background command [pid 3694]: /usr/sbin/quagga.init watchrestart
Jan 23 02:42:37 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.err watchquagga[892]: bgpd state -> down : read returned EOF
Jan 23 02:42:42 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.notice watchquagga[892]: bgpd state -> up : connect succeeded
Jan 23 02:42:44 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.notice watchquagga[892]: zebra state -> up : connect succeeded
Jan 23 02:42:46 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.err watchquagga[892]: zebra state -> down : read returned EOF
Jan 23 02:43:47 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.err watchquagga[892]: Forked background command [pid 3743]: /usr/sbin/quagga.init watchrestart
Jan 23 02:43:50 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.err watchquagga[892]: bgpd state -> down : unexpected read error: Connection reset by peer
Jan 23 02:43:55 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.notice watchquagga[892]: bgpd state -> up : connect succeeded
Jan 23 02:43:57 Danimoth-Wrap2 daemon.notice watchquagga[892]: zebra state -> up : connect succeeded
Jan 23 02:51:39 Danimoth-Wrap2 user.notice kernel: eth0: increased tx threshold, txcfg 0xd0f0100c.
```

^_^ Πάντως είναι minor bug.

----------


## acoul

για δώσε ένα:


```
cat /etc/opkg.conf
```

----------


## Danimoth

cat /etc/opkg.conf




```
src/gz snapshots http://downloads.openwrt.org/snapshots/x86/packages
src/gz acoul http://wifi.ozo.com/airo/openwrt/fir.../packages/i386
dest root /
dest ram /tmp
lists_dir ext /var/opkg-lists
option overlay_root /jffs
```

----------


## acoul

και ένα:


```
cat /proc/version
```

σε περίπτωση που είναι αυτό:


```
Linux version 2.6.28.1 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.3.2 (GCC) ) #8 Thu Jan 22 16:12:49 EET 2009
```

το /etc/opkg.conf θα πρέπει να είναι:


```
src/gz snapshots http://10.2.19.1/airo/openwrt/firmwa.../packages/i386
src/gz packages http://10.2.19.1/airo/openwrt/packag...ibc-0.9.30/x86
dest root /
dest ram /tmp
lists_dir ext /var/opkg-lists
option overlay_root /jffs
```

και δίνεις:


```
opkg update
opkg upgrade
```

τέλος δώσε και ένα:


```
opkg list_installed
```

have fun!

----------


## Danimoth

```
base-files-x86 - 14-r14222 -
busybox - 1.11.3-3 -
dropbear - 0.51-2 -
firewall - 1-1 -
haserl - 0.9.24-1 -
hotplug2 - 0.9+r102-2 -
iptables - 1.4.2-1 -
iptables-mod-conntrack - 1.4.2-1 -
iptables-mod-nat - 1.4.2-1 -
kernel - 2.6.28.1-x86-1 -
kmod-ipt-conntrack - 2.6.28.1-x86-1 -
kmod-ipt-core - 2.6.28.1-x86-1 -
kmod-ipt-nat - 2.6.28.1-x86-1 -
kmod-madwifi - 2.6.28.1+r3314-x86-1 -
libc - 0.9.30-14 -
libgcc - 4.3.2-14 -
liblua - 5.1.4-3 -
libuci - 0.7.3-1 -
libuci-lua - 0.7.3-1 -
lua - 5.1.4-3 -
luci-admin-core - 0.8.4-1 -
luci-admin-full - 0.8.4-1 -
luci-app-firewall - 0.8.4-1 -
luci-cbi - 0.8.4-1 -
luci-core - 0.8.4-1 -
luci-http - 0.8.4-1 -
luci-i18n-english - 0.8.4-1 -
luci-ipkg - 0.8.4-1 -
luci-sgi-cgi - 0.8.4-1 -
luci-sys - 0.8.4-1 -
luci-theme-base - 0.8.4-1 -
luci-theme-openwrt - 0.8.4-1 -
luci-uci - 0.8.4-1 -
luci-uvl - 0.8.4-1 -
luci-web - 0.8.4-1 -
mtd - 8 -
openssh-sftp-server - 5.0p1-1 -
opkg - 4564-3 -
quagga - 0.99.11-1 -
quagga-bgpd - 0.99.11-1 -
quagga-libzebra - 0.99.11-1 -
uci - 0.7.3-1 -
udevtrigger - 106-1 -
webif - 0.3-4685 -
wireless-tools - 29-3 -
```

It worked.
+1 router(total:2) converted σε openwrt νομίζω θα ανέβω τώρα για άλλον έναν :].

----------


## acoul

go go go  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Κάποιες συχνότητες απλά δεν αρέσουν στο openwrt...  ::

----------


## Danimoth

+2 router με openwrt. 

Μένουν 2 ρουτερ και ο κεντρικός. 

Καλά πάει πάντως :]. 

Ο κεντρικός δεν νομίζω να αλλάξει πολύ σύντομα γιατί θα έχει τα NAT,DNS κλπ κλπ κλπ που ξέρω να τα κάνω μόνο σε μικροτικ.

----------

